# Instant Pot Pinto's



## BGKYSmoker (May 8, 2019)

Instant Pot mexican pintos. 2 strips of bacon. I added pre cooked ground beef. And peppers in my bowl.


----------



## pc farmer (May 8, 2019)

That looks great.   With a side of butter bread I hope.


----------



## bluebombersfan (May 8, 2019)

As always looks tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 8, 2019)

Looks mighty good Rick!
Al


----------



## hb99 (May 8, 2019)

Looks good.

(TMI:  I had all my teeth pulled in Feb and still need to "gum" food to eat).

I've been using my IP for Spare Ribs (trimmed to making a St. Louis cut)  with great success...fall off the bone tender.

Even the trimmed off "scraps" are as tender as pulled pork.


----------



## Lookn4u (May 8, 2019)

Now I'm hungry......


----------



## JC in GB (May 9, 2019)

I love my Instant Pot...  Nice looking beans....


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 9, 2019)

I'll need to try this...never crossed my mind to do instant pot bean dishes for some reason! Looks great!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 9, 2019)

As usual nice looking feed there Rick.

Warren


----------



## averhoeven (May 12, 2019)

If you like beans in your instant pot, seriouseats.com has a great pressure cooker chorizo black beans recipe


----------

